
Modellers claim wars are predictable - fogus
http://www.nature.com/news/2009/091216/full/462836a.html
======
pmichaud
The model was built to fit the data, which isn't difficult. The hard part is
getting it to predict anything, which this model has not.

------
Scott_Culture
They are only showing that the size of attack is predictable, not the
timing...

